# sublimation for 100% cotton shirts?



## apebeast (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello,

I have looked around and noticed that sublimation inks only bonds on polyester based materials. I would like to start offering sublimation jobs on 100% cotton but don't know where to start. Any help would be terrific!

-apebeast


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

Can't be done.


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

Chromablast is used on cotton. It can't be used on the things that
sublimation inks are used on.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Check out either ACP technologies or Digitalheatfx.
They both sell a forever paper that can be used with sub inks to use on cotton.
Technically not sublimating but might be what you are looking for.
I posted some links in a couple of other threads.


----------



## panyanzi (Sep 11, 2014)

the temperature of transfer printing machine is so high,the machine can't accept Nylon and Cotton


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

panyanzi said:


> the temperature of transfer printing machine is so high,the machine can't accept Nylon and Cotton


 Huh? My heat press has variable temp and I can adjust it for whatever the material requires.

Unless I misunderstand your communication ....


----------



## Shalisk (Jan 28, 2016)

In all that time did you ever find the period key?

Settle down boss.


----------

